
Google Caught Stealing - usablecontent
http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,130502-c,copyright/article.html
======
mukund
ah this reminded me of an incident when a prof joked ..... A wrong answer is
always unique :D If it shows up in many papers then it either means you all
copied or my answer manual is wrong

~~~
dfranke
Not so. On a couple programming assignments I've graded, some particular wrong
output has been more common than the correct one.

